# اللهجة المصرية: ولا غمضة عين



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة لشاعرنا الكبير الشاعر مرسي جميل عزيز

يقول فيها 

يدّينا الحب نصيب سنتين
نشربه ف دقيقة مش ف اثنين
و ان قال يرتاح مننا ساعتين
نحلف يمينين ولا غمضة عين

هنا ما معنى ( ولا غمضة عين ) وشكرا لكم


----------



## akhooha

أظن أن معنى "غمضة عين" هو "لحظة سريعة" (أي الفترة التي فيها تغمض عينك وتفتحها)ـ
والشاعر يقول للحب: إذا أردت أن ترتاح مننا ساعتين فسوف نقول لك لا ترتاح مننا حتى لمدة قصيرة مثل غمضة عين​


----------

